# Real Madrid-Manchester United 1-1



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mercoledì 13 febbraio 2013 alle ore 20:45, gara di andata degli ottavi di Champions League.

Arbitra il tedesco Brych.

*Dove vederla in tv?*

La partita sarà visibile su Sky, Mediaset Premium ed in chiaro su Italia 1.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Questo sarà un match coi controfiocchi. Secondo me passa il Manchester.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo sarà un match coi controfiocchi. Secondo me passa il Real.



Sinceramente io non saprei fare una previsione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non saprei fare una previsione.


Sorry, volevo dire Utd


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente un pò di grande calcio


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente un pò di grande calcio



Sarebbe una degnissima finale in effetti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Canonista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ste partite agli ottavi non si possono vedè


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Passa il real secondo me


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Aspettate,ma la champions non era terminata ieri???


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Febbraio 2013)

forza ronaldo, solo ronaldo ovviamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

grandissima partita, potrebbe essere benissimo la Finale...non vedo l'ora ragazzi
il Real questa in casa non la può sbagliare, deve fare la partita perfetta, vincere con almeno 2 gol di scarto


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2013)

risultato più dubbio credo non ci possa essere!!una di quelle partite in cui senti la tensione anche se non sei direttamente coinvolto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2013)

Gran partita,vediamo che combina CR con i suoi ex compagni.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2013)

*Real Madrid*: Diego López, Varane, Ramos, Coentrão, Arbeloa, Khedira, Özil, Alonso, Di María, Ronaldo, Benzema 

_A Disposizione_: Adán, Pepe, Carvalho, Kaká, Essien, Modrić, Higuaín.


*Manchester United*: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Carrick, Kagawa, Rooney, Welbeck, Van Persie 

_A Disposizione_: Lindegaard, Smalling, Valencia, Anderson, Giggs, Cleverley, Hernández.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

perchè Welbeck?


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè Welbeck?



Perché si fa il mazzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mado.... il manchester verrà demolito


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Real molto più forte


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè Welbeck?



perchè fa gol


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Gol United. Gol pesantissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Se ciao core


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Gran gol di Ronaldo


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2013)

gol ronaldo


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Febbraio 2013)

Che razza di giocatore. Per me nel complesso è piu forte di Messi, poi oh, opinioni


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma che cross pero, altro che abbata

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che partita ragazzi CHE PARTITA questo è il CALCIO


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2013)

bellissima partita


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Partita pazzesca. Questo è il calcio


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Si stanno mangiando l'impossibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

United! United! United!


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Partita splendida.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldo e' na bbbestia


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Partita pazzesca. Questo è il calcio



Molto meglio del farca imho... passaggi passaggi passaggi ...

Questo è calcio


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente non è che mi stia piacendo molto, molto meglio Real Bayern dell'anno scorso. Vedo una squadra Real, che pur con un netto dominio territoriale non riesce a concretizzare e un Manchester, in difficoltà, che sta giocando all'italiana.
Poi boh, non so... ma sono altre le partite che mi gustano.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma ronaldo vale tipo 200-300 milioni


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ogni volta che vedo queste partite mi sale un magone...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Una qualsiasi squadra italiana ne prenderebbe 6 da sti qui.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vedo queste partite mi sale un magone...



Mi vien male a me perche il Milan una volta non aveva nulla da invidiare a sto real. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Una qualsiasi squadra italiana ne prenderebbe 6 da sti qui.


Beh il Milan col portiere e difesa che si ritrova direi anche più...


----------



## jaws (13 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Ferguson vale 1000 Mourinho


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

non un grandissimo primo tempo secondo me.


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo molto bello, speriamo in altri gol nel secondo.


----------



## kas86 (13 Febbraio 2013)

La figata e' potersela finalmente vedere in televisione Live con FoxSoccer. Altro che Sky!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Madò, Ferguson col fazzoletto di stoffa. E' proprio vecchio!


----------



## kas86 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Ronaldo ha la dentiera???


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ozil è veramente troppo inutile!!! ha sbagliato tutto il possibile


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Che incapace l'arbitro


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quella comunque era espulsione per Varane, evra lo superava andava in gol. Manco ha fischiato il fallo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pure sto kakagawa è un cesso niente male...non vorrei che il borussia fuori contesto rifili solo sole...sahin kakagawa...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

Che fumoso Di Maria


----------



## kas86 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Il Manchester sta giocando veramente al massimo, non oserei dire lo stesso per il Madrid dove non tutti sembrano al top, ma sono sempre li', c'e' sempre la sensazione che possano fare gol da un momento all'altro...


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Benzema non serve a niente


----------



## kas86 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sto portiere e' pazzesco!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Benzema non serve a niente



Quoto, sembrava li' per sbaglio in mezzo ai fenomeni...


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

De Gea è un folle rotfl


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

che scarso kagawa


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono d'accordo de gea è come abbiati alterna papere con prestazioni da yashin.. certo lui non prende gol sotto le gambe e non rinvia alla cane


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

varane è il nuovo thiago silva


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che scarso kagawa



scarsissimo infatti, il borussia con lui e sahin hanno venduto delle belle sole


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2013)

Se Kagawa lo svendono.......


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o, nelle uscite è come il fascista ma tra i pali è molto reattivo e le prende tutte, infatti nel primo tempo se non avesse toccato il tiro di Coentrao sarebbe finito in rete e non sul palo.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

ryan ryan giiiiiggs rayn ryan giiiiigggsss


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

Di Maria è tipo Abate


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> varane è il nuovo thiago silva



Che acquisto clamoroso, pagato 2 lire tra l'altro


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque questo è lo United catenaccio e ripartenze è il loro gioco quest'anno...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Che acquisto clamoroso, pagato 2 lire tra l'altro


Galliani tra 3 anni dirà "Varane? Era nel nostro data-base, lo stavamo per prendere quando aveva 19 anni. Poi ho sentito il prezzo e sono scappato. Il real aveva la sua fiscalità, e stadio di proprieta dalla sua parte. Il real è un club ricco. Noi puntiamo al pareggio di bilancio


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Van Persie fa il fenomeno solo in Premier.


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

che fail RVP


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Van Persie ha sbagliato il gol che gli avrebbe qualificati...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Febbraio 2013)

Decisamente un altro livello. Un po' di calcio serio finalmente


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Khedira per essere un incontrista è davvero un centrocampista completo, sa far tutto.

Ecco appunto, vicino al gol ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Gigs doveva tirare

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mado gigis che giocatore anche a 40 anni...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè Pepe? :O


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eterno Ryan


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

kakà migliore in campo


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia com'è scesa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2013)

Modric fenomeno!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso per il Real sarà durissima all'old trafford


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa fa l'arbitro????? Dovevano battere l'angolo!!


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

L'arbitro


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> varane è il nuovo thiago silva



Varane diventerà molto più forte di Thiago.Comunque lo UTD è tosto da affrontare.


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Partita bella ma non spettacolare come l'avete descritta.


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2013)

Io sta gran partita non l'ho proprio vista, a calcio ha giocato solo il Real, il Manchester ha fatto una partita che se la faceva un'italiana ci rompevano i koglioni per secoli con la storia del catenaccio, cioè se per voi è giocare bene stare in 10 dietro la linea della palla e far fatica a fare due passaggi di fila alzo le mani. Comunque Anderson è un giocatore ridicolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io sta gran partita non l'ho proprio vista, a calcio ha giocato solo il Real, il Manchester ha fatto una partita che se la faceva un'italiana ci rompevano i koglioni per secoli con la storia del catenaccio, cioè se per voi è giocare bene stare in 10 dietro la linea della palla e far fatica a fare due passaggi di fila alzo le mani. Comunque Anderson è un giocatore ridicolo.



Anderson avrà giocato si e no 7-8 minuti.


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io sta gran partita non l'ho proprio vista, a calcio ha giocato solo il Real, il Manchester ha fatto una partita che se la faceva un'italiana ci rompevano i koglioni per secoli con la storia del catenaccio, cioè se per voi è giocare bene stare in 10 dietro la linea della palla e far fatica a fare due passaggi di fila alzo le mani. Comunque Anderson è un giocatore ridicolo.


Esatto, una partita non spettacolare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> perchè fa gol



lo sapevo...MW non tradisce mai


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2013)

Partita bella per ritmo ed intensità,ma in quanto a qualità niente di che.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo molto bello, secondo così così.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2013)

tatticamente non una bella partita.


----------



## Snake (13 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anderson avrà giocato si e no 7-8 minuti.



Lo so, in 7 minuti ha fatto un paio di kagate degne di un giocatore ridicolo, la palla persa sulla trequarti col Real che attacca e a momenti fa gol grida vendetta, mi ha ricordato l'ultimo robambo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo so, in 7 minuti ha fatto un paio di kagate degne di un giocatore ridicolo, la palla persa sulla trequarti col Real che attacca e a momenti fa gol grida vendetta, mi ha ricordato l'ultimo robambo



Il ragazzo qualitativamente non sarebbe neanche malaccio,ma ha una testaccia....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

io a stri arbitri glie menerei...per me l'azione/palla inattiva si deve far finire se non è scaduto il tempo
cmq ottimo primo tempo e basta...ora per il Real sarà durissima all'Old Trafford


----------



## prd7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me... meritava qualcosina in più il Manchester.


----------



## jaws (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sono rimasto veramente impressionato da Varane e da Jones


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Varane cè una bestia, può diventare più forte di Thiago Silva


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2013)

kas86 ha scritto:


> La figata e' potersela finalmente vedere in televisione Live con FoxSoccer. Altro che Sky!



spero con il commento in spagnolo (in genere sono messicani), i commentatori americani fanno vomitare


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2013)

la giuve a quanto ho visto è superiore a entrambe queste due squadre...


----------

